# Houses that give you the creeps.



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 7, 2020)

I like that style of architecture.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 360532


That gives me inspiration to renovate..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> I like that style of architecture.


Me too I find it intriguing to study.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)

A cross between Hogwarts and Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)

miketx said:


> View attachment 360545
> 
> View attachment 360546


----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 7, 2020)

This and many many more like it around the world.





__





						Google Image Result for https://www.pattayamail.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/1366-N-Nov-11-02-Homeless-shack-removed-1.jpg
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 360533




I do see the spooky factor, but I see potential more then spooky. I love the look and I'm a sucker for a spiral stair case.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 360533
> ...











						Why do Ghosts Haunt Staircases? - Our Weird and Wonderful World
					

The question of why ghosts haunt staircases is an interesting one and theories vary - from their status as a centre of the house to Feng Shui principles




					weird-world.net


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

OMG.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> OMG.View attachment 361622


You should come to Detroit, if you want to see more buildings like that.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.View attachment 361622
> ...



Passed through the airport once. Lovely view of the lakes on the descent.

But I heard Detroit was being rejuvenated.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


They’ve torn down better than half the city. Many beautiful buildings have been destroyed. Detroit had some amazing architecture, as it was once a very prosperous city with a large number of wealthy people. It’s hard to believe now, but the city had the highest per capita income for a long time in the 20th century.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I went and looked.

Found this:


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

But the downtown/city centre looks nice.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Half the city is now vacant land. At one time, it had 2 million people. Now around 800,000 and that number might be inflated.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You’re right; some lovely buildings. Particularly Art Deco. A favourite of mine.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2020)

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes lots of Art Deco designs.

Most homes and commercial buildings were built by expert craftsman using virgin timber. They should have lasted for centuries, had they just been maintained.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 10, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I went around the Jersey Shore last year, to a town, forgotten the name of it, other than Bruce Springsteen had played there a lot.

This place had also had it’s glory days, some interesting buildings fallen into disrepair. But was now experiencing some rejuvenation, in order to bring  it back to something it used to be..

You were charged money to go on the beach. To pay towards maintenance. Instead of raising taxes.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 10, 2020)

Welcome to the Winchester Mystery House® - Winchester Mystery House
					

Come visit the Winchester Mystery house today and unlock the secrets Sarah Winchester’s beautiful but bizarre estate. Buy tickets now.




					winchestermysteryhouse.com


----------



## Mindful (Jul 11, 2020)

This was really creepy.

What was in Hershel’s Barn


----------



## Mindful (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 360533


Pretty


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 364921


Love


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mindful said:


> OMG.View attachment 361622


Would be fun to walk through


----------



## Dalia (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2020)

^ Shudder. To both of them.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 13, 2021)

Mindful said:


> OMG.View attachment 361622


Anybody know where this is?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 14, 2021)

I love old homes, and especially victorian ones!!!

I've always wanted to travel the USA and tour old abandoned and haunted buildings and homes, but I've never had the money.


----------

